# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Не подскажите легкий конструктор сайта.

## nitskel

Здравствуйте,
Не подскажете легкий конструктор сайта, который собственно создает такой сайт пустышку.
Если точнее, то нужно для презентации нарисовать примерный вид будущего сайта.

----------


## dismas

http://www.dotcomwebdesign.com/ 
это 700 шаблонов для простейшего конструктора сайтов cmsinple, у каждого есть демо-страничка. принтскринишь одну из них, в фотошопе вписываешь нужную информацию и в презентацию)

----------


## azia1

Спасибо. Тоже интересовал данный вопрос.

----------


## anat0lii2007

Оптимально джумла))) куча видео курсов на торентах и редактор шаблонов АРТИСТЕР тамже

----------

